
Spacecraft built from graphene could run on sunlight - beyti
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22630235.400-spacecraft-built-from-graphene-could-run-on-nothing-but-sunlight.html#.VWcAPc-qpBc
======
DarkLinkXXXX
Graphene: It can do everything but make it out of the lab!

